# iPad mounting



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I put this over on the bluewater board, but thought I'd post it here too.










---------------------------
I have now mounted my iPad into my boat. We'll be troubleshooting it over the next few weeks but here is the details on the set up.



BigPig069 said:


> I would like more info on how to do this!!!!! Thanks


Okay... sorry for the delay. Here are some more details. (click on the product for a link to the websites)

The iPad is in a LifeProof Nuud case. It has an approved Zagg non-glare screen cover to help make it more visible without as much background reflections.

I also got the LifeProof cradle mount to go with it.

To have power near the iPad at all times, I placed a BlueSea USB charger socket from West Marine. Remember, to charge an iPad you need at least 2.1 amps in the USB port.

Now, to mount it on the dash, I did not want to use the standard Ram mounts because I needed to make it more flush to the console. My console goes up and down and space is limited (i.e. even now, it won't shut with iPad mounted but will shut with only the mount in place). To accomplish this, I got a regular universal VESA 75 style mount that will match the holes on the LifeProof cradle. I got a Rosewell TV mount from Newegg This is a slide in mount, that obviously won't work. I ditched the wall mount portion of it and used the rest to make it a fixed mounting system and still allow it to be articulated and tilted.

I have Simrad equipment on my boat, so I have installed a Simrad GoFree Wifi unit and networked it into my electronics. Unfortunately, I have Simrad NSE equipment and the Simrad App won't allow me to use the iPad as a controller for my units. If I had the Simrad NSS equipment it would. One of the things I don't like about Simrad is that their support is not the best. They should have allowed their app to work with NSE's but that is not really necessary for what I intend to do. I am going to use the iPad as a plotter. To do that, I have downloaded the iNavX app. The great thing about this app is it allows you to use and download Navionics charts and even Hilton's Navigator data. I can then push navigation information via the Simrad GoFee Wifi directly to iNavX for navigation purposes and basically have a chart plotter on the iPad.

I also have a Drift Innovations Ghost S camera (probably going to buy another one). I think these are way superior to GoPro cameras. Look into the recording features and you'll see why. Plus waterproof without a separate case. They have an App that allows you to control one or more cameras from the iPad. Until you hit the record button, you can see what your camera sees, on the iPad.

I also have a separate hotspot to allow internet access while in coastal areas. I haven't figured out how to hook that into the GoFee wifi, if at all possible, but that's not really necessary.

Finally, I have a Fusion stereo. It is one of the older 600 series. The new 700's have bluetooth connectivity. Rather than buy a new unit, I got the bluetooth module to add to the Fusion stereo. The stereo already has a dock for an iPod. But now, I can use the iPad instead via bluetooth. Or someone can use an iPhone and connect and have "guest music".

So, there you have it.

[Finally, all my spring boat repair and tinkering is over... ready for tarpon after some sea trials to work out the mechanical repair kinks.]


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Pretty work Captain. Now let's spool her up and go put some in the air!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Nice but, will it make the fish bite better?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*?? maybe -----maybe not*



Animal Chris said:


> Nice but, will it make the fish bite better?


 probably not, but I'm sure Scott will look at it every now and then as they fight fish.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

The only difference between men and boys are the prices of their toys.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

cpthook said:


> The only difference between men and boys are the prices of their toys.


This was actually a heck of a lot cheaper than adding a new SIMRAD multi-function display.... and does more... so that was the end goal. A little concerned about ability to read in sunlight, but we'll see how it goes once it is fully put to the test.


----------

